# Australia Zoo Pics (Heaps of pics!)



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been meaning to upload these pics for quite a while now, so some-what 'inspired' by Ewan's thread, here they are! 
These were taken mid January when I went on a holiday to Qld (Well dah, Lol ).
Sorry the quality isn't too good (or the pics for that matter Lol), they were taken on my phone and I ain't no professional. 

First up! Great shot of a Scrub python yawning or re-positioning his jaw! My sister took this as soon as I walked off to the next enclosure, when she came over and showed me the pic I felt like banging my head against a wall LOL 





Echidna 




Cutest piglet ever from the Animal Nursery!! 




Fierce Snake




Shingleback




Alligator




Cute wombat drinking 




Woma 




Spotted python




My pathetic shot of the RBB




Skelly bones of a reticulated python and a pig I think it was




GTP's












Carpet python




I know NOTHING when it comes to venomous snakes Lol so can't name these :|








Spot the eye!




















There are water dragon's all over the place! Some are so used to people that you can go up and touch them 








Shingleback again




Cassowary




Koala




Graham the croc




Komodo dragon




Fierce snake again


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 12, 2008)

Whoa, sorry for putting up so many pics :shock: Got slightly carried away Lol
I just realised most of them are huge lol, if anyone wants me to resize them so they fit on the page properly just let me know and I'll do it. I know it is quite annoying having to scroll across to read the writing or see the rest of the pic! 

Anyway, for anyone who is thinking about going to Australia Zoo, do it!! I loved it! Going back in April I think


----------



## mattG (Feb 12, 2008)

thanx 4 sharing. they're pretty good pics 4 a phone


----------



## Moonfox (Feb 15, 2008)

Naww, I like the wombat one! It's cute 

I think the first pics of venomous snakes are of either mulga snakes, or tiger snakes. But I'm a venomous noob too XD. 

Damn, I wanna go to Australia Zoo


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 15, 2008)

nice pics
i would love to go there
maybe one day ill get there


----------



## callith (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome pic of the scrubby.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 15, 2008)

Moonfox said:


> Naww, I like the wombat one! It's cute
> 
> I think the first pics of venomous snakes are of either mulga snakes, or tiger snakes. But I'm a venomous noob too XD.
> 
> Damn, I wanna go to Australia Zoo



So we're both venomous snake noobs, 16 years old, and live in the Shire... WOO! 

Thanks everyone  Definately worth the trip there if you've never been!


----------



## lazybuddha (Feb 15, 2008)

very good pic of the coastal taipan, not to shabby for a camera phone


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL Moonfox, I think I know who you are!  (Wow don't I sound like a stalker haha!)
PMing you now!

Thanks Lazybuddha


----------



## 1234webb (Feb 15, 2008)

They are good pics for a phone....

The snakes you were unsure of in order were the first two pics were of a King Brown snake (same snake)

3rd pic - Lowland copperhead (I think)

4th pic - Eastern Tiger Snake

5th pic - Coastal Taipan

6th pic - Eastern Brown


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i want a wombat!

great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 15, 2008)

Love going up there, what ever happened to the proposed APS meet up there?
Of the elapids you were not sure of i think they are:

1: Mulga,
2: dunno
3: Tiger
4: Coastal Taipan.

Currumbin wildlife sanctury has some nice herps too, infact i may post a thread up with some pics from my recent trip there just for something to do.


----------



## cement (Feb 15, 2008)

Aus zoo is a great zoo. I love it, nice photos!


----------



## m.punja (Feb 15, 2008)

i agree with ozzie, mulga, unknown, black tiger (west aust) and coasty tai


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool, thanks  Always learning something new here!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 15, 2008)

1234webb said:


> They are good pics for a phone....
> 
> The snakes you were unsure of in order were the first two pics were of a King Brown snake (same snake)
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree with this list. 

Great pics by the way. The first and last time I've been to aus zoo was for a school trip. I'd love to go back.


----------

